# subs needed



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

We are looking for a sub either to run your own stuff or our gear. Dyer and scherville areas are what need to be covered. Pm me or call me at 708-670-8504 russ


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Any body looking for work.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

95 dodge ram 4x4 in mint cond
2010 meyer lotpro 7.6 steel
2010 meyer multi wings
2010 buyers saltdogg vbox 1 yareder

9 seasons 0 damage 0 injury
glb insured

773 798-0350 ask for joe
will travel


----------

